# Guest & Chrimes Ltd, Rotherham, Mar 09 *Exterior Pics Only*



## Locksley (Mar 15, 2009)

ooh, my first report! 

Had a little walk around Rotherham today, and was quite surprised about the sheer amount of interesting stuff. 

Guest & Chrimes Ltd were a large Brass Founders and Manufacturers based in Rotherham. Among their main products were "Bateman, Moore's and Chrimes' Patent Hydrants or Fire Cocks, Improved Sluice Cocks, Chrimes' Patent High-pressure Single and Double Loose-valve and Screw-down Cocks, Pilbrow's Patent Water-Waste Preventer, Siemens' Patent Balance Water Meter, Bell and Chrimes' Patent Service Box Valve, and Guest and Chrimes' Registered Service Box. Fire-extinguishing Apparatus of every description, as hand or delivery pipes, jets, jet and spreader, to distribute water in imitation of rain; hose couplings; leather, India rubber, canvas hose, coupling wrenches, etc. Sanitary Vessels, Wash-hand Basins, Urinals, Closet Pans, Plug Basins, Hoppers, etc. of Ridgway's and the best Staffordshire make, and general plumbers' and gas-fitters' products." The company entered these premises around 1857/8, though it seems the building was built before that time.
Loads more info about the place and the blokes behind it all here.

The watertower












The building has a fantastic classical facade





















Judging by that rather meaty looking iron door, this was probably some sort of loading bay?






Nice interesting feature "Height of Flood May 14th 1886" it seems to say. No idea what it says under that though. Almost looks latin.






This was just across the road, a great old canal bridge which presumably split the canal off to the works.






Cheers for looking.


----------



## Trinpaul (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice pics, the exterior does look great


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 18, 2009)

Lovely looking building. Love those arched windows and the flood height plaque is really cool.
Interesting site and good first report, Locksley.
Cheers.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 18, 2009)

Ace pictures Locks, I love all those big Northern Mills maybe coz we have not got anything like them where I live. Any chanc of some pics of a stationary steam engine house?


----------



## Locksley (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the comments 


Black Shuck said:


> Any chanc of some pics of a stationary steam engine house?



Not atm, but I'll have a look round for ya


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks very interesting -some nice original details too 

Thanks for sharing -great first post!


----------

